# Buying ammo in Canada ?



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I need ammo to feed my .308, .300win, .454 and 12 gauge. Im buying ammo now and I do some reloading. Its getting difficult to reload and the cheapest ammo I have found out here is almost 40 bucks for 20 rounds of .308
I was wondering how folks are affording to feed their firearms ?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...5uKVHAK2uINxqcZHw6XOLaA&bvm=bv.62922401,d.cGU

Or try canadaammo.com
Canada ammo has free shipping on crates of ammo


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Isn't the place that does not ship to the USA?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The cheapest way is to come "south" and smuggle the ammo north or just come here and practice and avoid the problem.

While you are at it get a check up before Hitlercare kicks in and you will have not reasonable access to alternate health care


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I shoot and practice with less expensive calibers when the ammo is available. I save the more expensive ammo like the 308 and 300 win mag, maybe shoot that only a couple times a year. 

I use a S&W M&P AR 22LR to practice with my AR-15's in 556, that I use to practice with my AR-10's in 308. All the weapons function the same and I have similar sighting systems on them. So I can go out and blow 500 rounds of 22lr and train and save my 308 ammo. Doesn't take long to pay for a $450 M&P 22lr with the savings. Same for hand guns, M&P 22lr,9mm and 45ACP.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

just did a search, tradeexcanada.com has 308 for 73 per round. Always was under the impression you folks could get ammo for less than in the USA?!!? And that was for winchester, not wolf crap!! Still steel case, but will put rounds down the barrel.


----------

